# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## sjirk

hallo mensen ik ben sjirk en ben 23 jaar oud en wil graag wat meer komen te weten van de medisch en lichamelijk gebied van de mens 
heb ook speciaal deze forum aan gemaakt vanwege dat ik zelf ook met uiterlijk en lichamelijk met dingen zit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Sjirk...Welkom....deze site van voorstellen bestond al hoor? ha, ha, grapjas. :Stick Out Tongue: ....ik wens je succes en sterkte met al datgene wat moeilijk is voor jou. zodra je rondkijkt en "zoekt" vindt je misschien de onderwerpen die jou kunnen helpen....
een prettige dag verder....

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------

